# Demarrer à parir du CD d'installation ?



## T12 (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, Je n'arrive pas à démarrer mon mac (ibook 9.2- G3). Comment peut-on démarrer à partir du CD d'installation du système ? Merci d'avance


----------



## guytantakul (15 Septembre 2007)

Plusieurs options :
- En maintenant "C" enfonc&#233; au d&#233;marrage.
- En maintenant "ALT" au d&#233;marrage et en choississant le CD ensuite.


----------



## T12 (15 Septembre 2007)

Je vais essayer, merci bp


----------

